
Ask HN: What is considered an 'acceptable' wage? - CM30
First for a software engineer&#x2F;programmer&#x2F;developer, then in general?<p>Because I&#x27;ve seen a lot of different figures bandied around recently, and it&#x27;s made me confused as to what people would class as a fair salary now. Obviously there&#x27;s a difference based on the area, with places like London and San Francisco requiring someone to earn more than a small town in the middle of nowhere might.<p>So what would you say is an acceptable minimum here? $30,000? $50,000?, $100,000? Over a million?
======
mtmail
> Obviously there's a difference based on the area

Yes and that makes the question unanswerable.

